# What's your skincare routine?



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

Mine:


Cleanse with Cerave Foaming Cleanser
Duac/Benzoyl Peroxide (if I have any active spots)
Hydrate with Cosrx Advanced Snail Mucin Power Essence
Moisturise with Aveeno Lotion
Protect my skin from the sun with Biore Aqua Rich Watery Essence
This is the same routine I have every day in the morning, in the evening I often skip moisturising (and sunscreen) if my skin doesn't need it. I also have other products I use sometimes like sheet masks, a clay mask, Vitamin C serum, etc. I remember when my skin used to be perfect and I only used to wash my face.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2017)

Cleanse with Cerave Foaming Cleanser
Duac/Benzoyl Peroxide (if I have any active spots)
Hydrate with Cosrx Advanced Snail Mucin Power Essence
Moisturise with Aveeno Lotion
Protect my skin from the sun with Biore Aqua Rich Watery Essence

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

Shrike said:


>



guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 22, 2017)

2 halves water 1 half my own semen it keeps my complexion silky smooth. 

Nah, but really don't have a routine just wash a few times throughout the day depending on need

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do



You do your thing bro.  

I just... take a shower every day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

I can't afford skin cream, lol.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

i wake up

and i take a shower

thats it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> Cleanse with Cerave Foaming Cleanser
> ...


This won't fix your dark complexion michael jackson. 


Also there is a thread on this is you looked further back


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> This won't fix your dark complexion michael jackson.
> 
> Also there is a thread on this is you looked further back



i'm not one of those self hating poc 

u on that fair and lovely shit?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> i'm not one of those self hating poc
> 
> u on that fair and lovely shit?


Nope but I mean I'm not that dark to begin with anyway.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 22, 2017)

Simple hot water with African black soap, this opens up the pores and allows the soap to get a deep cleansing. Then apply alcohol (rubbing ofc) to let it dry the pores out and clean the dirt within them.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Nope but I mean I'm not that dark to begin with anyway.



yh i'm pretty light skinned for my ethnicity but i don't think i'd mind if i was darker


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> yh i'm pretty light skinned for my ethnicity but i don't think i'd mind if i was darker


Don't live in england then.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

KC said:


> Simple hot water with African black soap, this opens up the pores and allows the soap to get a deep cleansing. Then apply alcohol (rubbing ofc) to let it dry the pores out and clean the dirt within them.



Pores don't open and close but warm water does help to loosen dirt and such. I have used Alpha Hydroxy Acids and Beta Hydroxy Acids but I've never used pure alcohol. That would probably dry my skin out.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Baloo bashi 

I probably spelt it wrong but it's like something bangers say.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Yeah. What did you think I was?
> 
> 
> 
> what's that supposed to mean


if you want to be darker don't live in a country where it's not very sunny, I'm not particularly dark because I'm fairer it's because I live in the UK where you don't get much sun also only whitey's like @Khaleesi can be in sunny places and still be paler than me and then claim to be middle eastern.



A said:


> lozan will get mad if we keep spamming this thread, so have a good day Vak


coward, no balls at all.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2017)

John Wick said:


> if you want to be darker don't live in a country where it's not very sunny, I'm not particularly dark because I'm fairer it's because I live in the UK where you don't get much sun also only whitey's like @Khaleesi can be in sunny places and still be paler than me and then claim to be middle eastern.



funny you say that, my skin colour used to actually fluctuate a lot. sometimes i'd actually get significantly darker, it's not like i used to go sunbathing or anything either.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Itachі said:


> funny you say that, my skin colour used to actually fluctuate a lot. sometimes i'd actually get significantly darker, it's not like i used to go sunbathing or anything either.


but to answer your actual question I've got good skin I rarely get spots never had acne growing up and have a baller beard so a bit of nivea keeps away the dry skin and sine i don't wear specs so no bags.

inb4 wad or trin or someone is like hurr durr he thinks he's jake gyllenhal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Virus (Nov 22, 2017)

Water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr. Negri said:


> Water


your skin must flake like pastry


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 22, 2017)

i used to do clay masks but the cvs near me doesn't sell those large tubes of them. currently trying  the clear peel off mask and it's okay i guess

i use  benzoyl peroxide on occasion
but normally just soap and baths before bed or just intense face washing to get it clean
 i don't do lotion because i have naturally stupidly oily skin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok so i just used nip + fab glycolic fix night pads for the first time in a while last night, now in the morning my skin is plump and glowy


----------



## Sassy (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think I've ever did a routine or spent money on any of that stuff, I usually just wash my face with Dove soap when I can and call it good. I've never really been a makeup/skin care kinda girl. *shrugs*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2017)

I wash and moisturize in the morning and night, and exfoliate once a week. Nothing too lavish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NO (Nov 24, 2017)

Most of my skincare happens in the shower. I hit the loofah hard.  I use a strong Serbian bodywash too.

I have pretty good skin. ^_^

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 24, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Most of my skincare happens in the shower. I hit the loofah hard.  I use a strong Serbian bodywash too.
> 
> I have pretty good skin. ^_^


I thought it was supposed to be a secret that I scrub you nice and hard in the shower...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2017)

blaccc don't cracc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2017)

John Wick said:


> blaccc don't cracc


It's true. I'm actually quite jealous.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 25, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's true. I'm actually quite jealous.



you east asians are great in that department too tbh


----------



## Magic (Nov 29, 2017)

or the Gattaca shower scene, can't find the clip.


(I use a lot of Cocoa butter and Shea)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Nov 29, 2017)

nothing much tbh. a quick rinse with water and then i moisturize. i probably should do more considering ive recently been plagued by the odd spot or two (ive never had this happen before so its doubly vexing i guess). im almost sure i wont do anything about it though if im being honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Nov 29, 2017)

Wake up, and go.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 30, 2017)

I use a facial cleanser twice a day - in the morning and at night. 
And then I either use a cream moisturizer or spray my face with Rose Water spray. 

I’m interested in getting into more skin care but I don’t want to spend a ton of money on products that might not even work or make my skin worse. 




Itachі said:


> Ok so i just used nip + fab glycolic fix night pads for the first time in a while last night, now in the morning my skin is plump and glowy



Oh wow this has really good reviews on Ulta, I’ll have to try this. I have dry skin and plump and glows sounds right up my alley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Oh wow this has really good reviews on Ulta, I’ll have to try this. I have dry skin and plump and glows sounds right up my alley



You might wanna try some Korean skincare products too, they're really into the 'dewy' look. Some people also like to use essences/serums to hydrate their face before moisturising. I use the Cosrx snail essence and while I think it helps it's not a miracle holy grail product for me like it is for other people.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I use a facial cleanser twice a day - in the morning and at night.
> And then I either use a cream moisturizer or spray my face with Rose Water spray.
> 
> I’m interested in getting into more skin care but I don’t want to spend a ton of money on products that might not even work or make my skin worse.
> ...


also if you become any whiter you might vanish.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

Turn the shower, and turn it hot (Because hot showers open up your cuticles and pores)
Gently massage the face and the corners using soap (or body wash)
Do the above step for about a minute or two
Turn the shower cold; this allows the pores to close up, preventing them from getting clogged by "outside material"
After that, just use lotion to moisturize; it prevents the skin from drying out.
I mean, you can apply this to any part of the body, not just the face.

You can add extra skincare products and exfoliants to keep your face looking fresh and clean, but that is a job for the ladies.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

>willingly having a cold shower


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> >willingly having a cold shower


You get used to it after a while, I know.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> You get used to it after a while, I know.


I don't think I could get used to my penis retracting into my lower intestine.


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I don't think I could get used to my penis retracting into my lower intestine.


I'm sure some cold water on your skin won't feel that bad.

At least the guy that stands up in the morning goes back to sleep while you wake up nice and refreshed.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

the hot shower wakes me up nicely


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

Hot showers only wake me up after I complete a hard workout, unfortunately.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

rip


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

Pretty sure John Wick hardly minds those cold showers when he wakes up every morning.

Gotta keep that mind sharp when doing business.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

I think it was a cold shower in the movie tbf


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I think it was a cold shower in the movie tbf


Looks like someone else understands my perspective regarding this issue.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Turn the shower, and turn it hot (Because hot showers open up your cuticles and pores)
> Gently massage the face and the corners using soap (or body wash)
> Do the above step for about a minute or two
> Turn the shower cold; this allows the pores to close up, preventing them from getting clogged by "outside material"
> ...



pores don't open and close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

Itachі said:


> pores don't open and close


This thread has made me question wether you like girls, and that you might be more inclined to a bit of man on man action, I've never met a straight dude that knows this much about this topic.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2017)

John Wick said:


> This thread has made me question wether you like girls, and that you might be more inclined to a bit of man on man action, I've never met a straight dude that knows this much about this topic.



that's one of the first things you learn about skincare 

and if my skin stayed perfect then i wouldn't know shit about skincare


----------



## John Wick (Nov 30, 2017)

Itachі said:


> that's one of the first things you learn about skincare
> 
> and if my skin stayed perfect then i wouldn't know shit about skincare


blame it on poor genes, I'm going to say it again but I have good skin aside from occasional rashes caused when I stop smoking weed or stop eating junk food


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

If all else fails, use coconut oil. Isn't that thing anti-bacterial or something?


----------



## selfconcile (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't care too much about using products except when I'm reasonably sure it would help against acne. My dad swears by organic apple cider vinegar, but I think putting a strong acid on your face often does more harm than good; also there's something called an "acid mantle"? From what I've read it might be an alright toner though.



Shiba Miyuki said:


> If all else fails, use coconut oil. Isn't that thing anti-bacterial or something?


It doesn't work for some people and can cause even breakouts; I believe it's recommended that you test first on a small area of your skin before you start using anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 1, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> If all else fails, use coconut oil. Isn't that thing anti-bacterial or something?



i think coconut oil is comodegonic for most people.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 16, 2017)

Why don't you people just use proper toners and stuff instead of applying food on your face?  Why not cover vinegar with soy sauce and then some butter with coconut oil. Sprinkle with cheese too. Seriously. This just sounds scary.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 16, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Why don't you people just use proper toners and stuff instead of applying food on your face?  Why not cover vinegar with soy sauce and then some butter with coconut oil. Sprinkle with cheese too. Seriously. This just sounds scary.


You are out of toners and lotions and have access to a giant 1kg tub of coconut oil that you may/may not use for things other than cooking.

What should one do?


----------



## Catamount (Dec 16, 2017)

I am never out of skincare. 
I might be out of oil at kitchen, but not out of skincare. Because I can cook fried without oil, but cannot stay healthy without skincare.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 16, 2017)

I am always stocked up on oil in the kitchen because frying stuff without oil usually burns them. The food is innocent for god's sakes; treat them better~

As for skincare, is it not enough to just use proper soap + water and call it a day (lotion on after) without all of these toners and cleansers that pop in and out from the top of your sink or something?


----------



## Catamount (Dec 16, 2017)

Where does this stuff about "water is enough" come from? Firstly, tap water is not something to consider clean. Second, water does not wash cleanser (ok, call it a soap) off and lotion/toner it used to complete the cleaning step of routine. Third, lotion/toner is used to prepare the skin for the furtherly applied products. It does not replace them. Fourth, skin does not get destroyed at once despite the effort. It can take years before one understand what accumulating effect is an regrets not doing enougn _before _when it was easier to resolve an issue. Fifth, playing fresh and natural in a chemistry world is useless. It does not make air, water and food less chemical. And chemicals are supposed to be fought with other, useful, chemicals.
The only excuse is lack of money. Which has to be solved with the first chance, because skin is not a wrapping paper - it is the biggest body organ and it has to be treated properly.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 16, 2017)

btw wtf with double-threading  - this is how you do it


----------



## Cereza (Dec 16, 2017)

Deep cleanser and moisturizer only

my skin is not what is was before but I don’t even know where to start


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have started using Mario Badescu’s Rose Water spray and I want to be buried in this water.

I have super dry skin so the colder months are harsh but this spray is so lightweight and moisturizing and refreshing. I use it for everything, before makeup, aftermakup, without makeup when my fave is feeling dry and as a moisturizer after my cleanser.

 Not sure if you’re into sprays but if you are check it out. It also smells like roses which is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 16, 2017)

Catamount said:


> btw wtf with double-threading  - this is how you do it


That thread you linked hasn’t been active in over a year. You can’t just randomly bump threads back in the stone age (as the thread was pretty much a dead topic at that point) without a really important reason to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 16, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I have started using Mario Badescu’s Rose Water spray and I want to be buried in this water.
> 
> I have super dry skin so the colder months are harsh but this spray is so lightweight and moisturizing and refreshing. I use it for everything, before makeup, aftermakup, without makeup when my fave is feeling dry and as a moisturizer after my cleanser.
> 
> Not sure if you’re into sprays but if you are check it out. It also smells like roses which is nice



That's actually pretty cool, going by the name and type (water) it's not something that comes to mind when I think of moisturising. I've heard good things about that brand but I've never tried it.

I use Benton Aloe Propolis Soothing Gel as a moisturiser, it's not as moisturising as other products but my skin is combo so I don't need heavy moisturisers. I like it because it's light and soothing, it's also meant to help with any redness.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 17, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> That thread you linked hasn’t been active in over a year. You can’t just randomly bump threads back in the stone age (as the thread was pretty much a dead topic at that point) without a really important reason to do so.


Just read through it to understand what caring about skin means  soap+water my ass... no wait, my ass also takes some scrubbing and creams cause it deserves that.


----------



## Mako (Dec 18, 2017)

Cleanser - Eucerin Cleansing Milk
The Ordinary's 10% Niacinamide + 1% Zinc
Exfoliate with Stridex Maximum Pads at night or TO's AHA+BHA Peel once a week (My face doesn't like clay masks and becomes red and irritated)
Moisturize with Cerave
Sunscreen - Hada Lobo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> no wait, my ass also takes some scrubbing and creams cause it deserves that.


*confused on how to actually feel about this post, as there are multiple images going through the head at this time.

But I'm just going to leave a note that it's going to be super squeaky clean for like what, a day before it's completely messed up.


----------



## MO (Mar 12, 2018)

bumping this thread. I was wondering if any of you have to deal with acne?


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 12, 2018)

MO said:


> bumping this thread. I was wondering if any of you have to deal with acne?


Used to deal with acne back in my teenage years, although I usually keep these down via using proper skincare products, along with warm/hot water.

But then, I also noticed than if I hydrated myself inadequately, the acne would come back stronger for some reason, so I try to keep myself constantly hydrated as well.

The reason for this seems to be that if you are not hydrated enough, you start to develop dead skin cells due to your face starting to dry out, which causes your sebaceous glands to produce more oil (because dirt, sweat, and other things stick to oily surfaces you see), which causes the stuff mentioned above to accumulate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Mar 18, 2018)

What's a good hat to wear for protection from the sun? Do have some wide brimmed ones, but is there is anything interesting and practical out there? Pool maintenance just use my Leafs hat, hoodie and shades.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 26, 2018)

MO said:


> bumping this thread. I was wondering if any of you have to deal with acne?



I have acne and think most skincare products are a scam. If I can be bothered keeping it away, it's with yellow Dettol soap (or tea-tree soap) and Bio-Oil as a moisturiser so sebum production doesn't rebound after stripping the skin of too much oil. I think keeping bacteria away helps my skin be less inflamed. YMMV.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 22, 2018)

oil cleanse
foam cleanse
exfoliate
toner
essence
emulsion
spf


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 23, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> oil cleanse
> foam cleanse
> exfoliate
> toner
> ...



SPF is so important but many people ignore it. I have recently discovered BB creams,  which include it,  but I am really pale so I apply SPF anyway before going out.

I want to try micelar water,  maybe substitute toner with it. Does anyone have experience with it?

Besides my daily routine,  I also apply a facial mask once or twice a week. They feel so good.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 23, 2018)

ane said:


> SPF is so important but many people ignore it. I have recently discovered BB creams,  which include it,  but I am really pale so I apply SPF anyway before going out.
> 
> I want to try micelar water,  maybe substitute toner with it. Does anyone have experience with it?
> 
> Besides my daily routine,  I also apply a facial mask once or twice a day. They feel so good.


im from california and tbh when it was winter i didnt really wear spf, cuz i thought 'well it's cloudy,  and im just going to go in my car and then drive to school and then be inside a classroom and then drive home and be inside all day" so i felt i didnt need it. but i think even so, just some spf really helps. my skin was starting to feel a bit more texturized even when i washed or exfoliated. 
and now that it's been summer of course i wear spf, especially with the heat waves and everything i just gotta, even if im just gonna drive somewhere. if im just going to be in my house all day though then i dont wear it cuz i also dont want to waste product. but yeah it's so important and i definitely vow to wear some whenever i go outside now even if it's cloudy or rainy. 

climate change really affects everything!


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 23, 2018)

my fave sunscreen so far is the neogen sunblock. kinda pricey though, 30 bucks. but god i love it. 
ive used neutrogena but it always stung my eyes and left a white cast, and felt kinda greasy.
ive also used missha sun milk soft finish, i like how runny it is but it tends to pile and clog my pores sometimes. also leaves me feeling too matte and pale. 

neogen though, that shit makes you look so hot. no white cast, but a nice solid glow. it looks like highlight sometimes haha. i dont wear makeup so thats a plus for me but idk what it'd be like for people who wear makeup over it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 23, 2018)

In here it might get cold but it is barely ever cloudy. The one I use is Avène 50+. It does not feel smooth tbh but, again,  I am pale and live in an area where it barely rains,  and it is the one that blocked the sun better for me. 

I also use when I can a less oily one. It does feel better but it is not an option I can use every day,  sadly.

I don't know neogen,  I will check for it. In general I like neutrogena creams,  though.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2018)

ane said:


> I want to try micelar water, maybe substitute toner with it. Does anyone have experience with it?


Make sure to not buy an express cleanser instead. Express micelar cleanser cannot be used daily. Micelar water in general - ok. Do not subsctitute a lotion/toner with it if you have prone to breakouts and oily skin.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 23, 2018)

ane said:


> I want to try micelar water,  maybe substitute toner with it. Does anyone have experience with it?



 I use micellar water to remove my make-up and it’s the best make-up removal product I’ve ever tried.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 23, 2018)

Ernel32.dll said:


> Bio-Oil as a moisturiser


i love this shit

in winter when i get dry patches I use this or jojoba oil (whichever i find first)


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 23, 2018)

Tbh i dont do half the stuff you guys do besides wash and moisturize my face and my skin looks just fine. I just dont let the sun hit it on a daily basis and i drink lots of water. Been told by a lot of people i have great skin. I might start trying more stuff later like masks and stuff just havent felt like it atm.

EDIT: Oh i do use a weekly scrub as well.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2018)

yeah ok talk to you in 10 years.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 23, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Make sure to not buy an express cleanser instead. Express micelar cleanser cannot be used daily. Micelar water in general - ok. Do not subsctitute a lotion/toner with it if you have prone to breakouts and oily skin.



Oh. Thanks for the tip. I will be careful. Anyway,  my problem is the opposite,  I have dry skin. It has its good part,  of course,  no acne during high school,  but it is also very delicate and can get red.



Polaris said:


> I use micellar water to remove my make-up and it’s the best make-up removal product I’ve ever tried.



I used to use my make up removal to cleanse in my daily routine. I have heard great things of micellar water so I will give it a try.



Stephanie said:


> Tbh i dont do half the stuff you guys do besides wash and moisturize my face and my skin looks just fine. I just dont let the sun hit it on a daily basis and i drink lots of water. Been told by a lot of people i have great skin. I might start trying more stuff later like masks and stuff just havent felt like it atm.
> 
> EDIT: Oh i do use a weekly scrub as well.



It is great that your skin looks good but, if you want an advice,  the sooner you start pampering it,  the better. Just make sure your skin looks great for longer. These steps don't really take that long.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2018)

ane said:


> Anyway, my problem is the opposite, I have dry skin.


Really good thing for dry skin then, but in this case separate makeup removal and micelar water, since the ones that combine both are less good for dry skin. In general your idea to get it is the right one, as it will allow you to avoid water which is advised.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)

semi-related, i have an oily t-zone prone to dehydration in winter.
i have issues with foundation separating on my nose. i have to use a clay mask before makeup to lessen the effect but it still doesn't sit right. i've tried using eye primer on my nose, powering before my foundation but it still doesn't apply smoothly like the rest of my face.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 24, 2018)

Chloe said:


> semi-related, i have an oily t-zone prone to dehydration in winter.
> i have issues with foundation separating on my nose. i have to use a clay mask before makeup to lessen the effect but it still doesn't sit right. i've tried using eye primer on my nose, powering before my foundation but it still doesn't apply smoothly like the rest of my face.



Do you use loose, translucent setting powder after applying foundation? Because that could be a solution to this issue. Also, no matter what kind of powder you use, you should apply it on top of your foundation, not the other way around. Just a word of advice.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 24, 2018)

I just take showers and baths.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Also, no matter what kind of powder you use, you should apply it on top of your foundation, not the other way around.


Uhm... No.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Uhm... No.



Powders in general should be applied after liquid products, in order to prevent oiliness and to achieve a long-lasting make-up look.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 24, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Powders in general should be applied after liquid products, in order to prevent oiliness and to achieve a long-lasting make-up look.


yeah but putting powder on top of my primer but below my foundation makes the application better for me personally on my nose
it separates more if i only powder afterwards


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Powders in general should be applied after liquid products, in order to prevent oiliness and to achieve a long-lasting make-up look.


This is outdated.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 24, 2018)

Catamount said:


> This is outdated.



You keep criticizing this make-up technique without articulating your thoughts on it. “It’s outdated” really doesn’t tell me much.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2018)

I do not need to articulate the fact that powder can be applied before liquid foundation, this is a reality of this world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 24, 2018)

Wats a skincare?


----------



## Polaris (Sep 25, 2018)

Catamount said:


> I do not need to articulate the fact that powder can be applied before liquid foundation, this is a reality of this world.



I'm asking you why you personally think it's a good idea to do so?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Oct 2, 2018)

I was wondering if there some health products for skin protection/ just for maybe everyday use. I have had work done for skin cancer (just basal cell) as a result of ALL remission by radiation and chemotherapy (long term effects up to this point). Its not for scars like  ahlo vera sp.? and vitamin e, but just as a good health/protection thing. 

Only thing I ever used was vasoline covering during healing of exposed scars for sun and regular suntan protection  (lol I had a huge one on my back for years got it removed, among others, 5 years ago then split it lol, the doctor who performed the surgery had to suture it really tight and had to climb onto my back lol I was cracking a few jokes because the silence was unbearable, and got tangled up in the cauterizing cord and pretty sure this joke was said before but I used the  bugs bunny hey whats cookin', smells good, which got some chuckles lol) Suffice to say when I split I had an already scheduled appointment with my original dermatologist in a few days. Before all this, it was her that sent me to the other surgeon in the first place and already had some work done by her but she didnt do the official biopsy with the big one (she said she could have done the surgery at her clinic and I had confidence in her but it was a larger operation and deferred to the hospital residing surgeon and she was completely booked (think she was trying to also transfer me as to the other as her  

It was my fault for splitting it and at fault for waiting for her appointment as I didnt want to go the doctor who performed the surgery, would would only be able to see me by appointment or something and see her in the midst of her round in the ER. Got into big trouble because I showed her work to my dermatologist (I dont know what happened, she must have got it through the grapevine that the other dermatologist had seen it and I might have said over the phone to her office that I didnt want to go to ER as and all they were going to do is tell to heal naturally but was scheduled for an appointment anyway) lol wont say too much but I met her again for followup eventually in the ER in she basically chewed me out but I felt guilty and didnt quite understand what was going on and at same time had an infection in another one done on the back of my neck that swelled up, so I just sat in silence there saying sorry and she told me not to see her again lol. Went for a couple years mostly for curetting anything left over in followups with my dermatologist who always was awesome.

So just any nutrient skin stuff or maybe they could combine some nutrient melatonin stuff (dont know if invented yet like transdermal ointment) , I dont know, forgive for the rambling


----------



## Chloe (Oct 2, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> So just any nutrient skin stuff or maybe they could combine some nutrient melatonin stuff (dont know if invented yet like transdermal ointment) , I dont know, forgive for the rambling


red raspberry seed oil has some natural UV protection if that's what you're looking for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Oct 2, 2018)

Chloe said:


> red raspberry seed oil has some natural UV protection if that's what you're looking for?



I don't know, I never used products like that and I guess they have natural products out like that. Don't like the chemical smell mostly of UV stuff but have to use it if out in the sun in situations while working. Always wondered about it as they sell all this expensive stuff (I assume) in dermatology clinic (though its hard to get dermatologists up her in the North, she's like the only one up here)



Never asked my doctor about it and didnt even want to use an expensive cream for just wound healing that they were marketing to me back then (whats new lol). Appreciate it, have to check out that product seed oil


----------



## Catamount (Oct 3, 2018)

@Ashen-Shugar 
I am not really following.
You have post-cancer skin with scar tissue or fresh scars that are also infected, right? It is still the condition at the moment, right?
Why would you be asking for an advice here instead of asking you dermatologist for the proper product recipe?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Oct 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> @Ashen-Shugar
> I am not really following.
> You have post-cancer skin with scar tissue or fresh scars that are also infected, right? It is still the condition at the moment, right?
> Why would you be asking for an advice here instead of asking you dermatologist for the proper product recipe?



Sorry I didnt explain it well enough. It was over 4-5 years ago I had multiple basal cell areas removed. The scars are not infected and healed normally (but one around my temple had to go back for as they didnt get all of it). If some still had not healed, I would have certainly gone back to remove the rest of the cancer cells they missed (you can tell something is wrong if a spot never heals, continually skabs over, still bleeds or oozes after normal healing period)

The one on the back of my neck did get infected after it got taken out but is now trouble free. 

I am not seeing her anymore (was a bunch of things, and scheduling)  but if I do develop something suspicious I'll probably just get it done when she has her annual clinic thing (basal cell is a very slow growing cancer, I had the one on my back for years and years, so its not a huge concern).And I  know I should be going to the doctor regularly but don't like checkups (of course long long ago went with my Mom every year up to when I was 12 to Sick Kids in Toronto). The reason for not asking her about any products is because I knew they would be expensive just from when they tried to offer me some other that was like $70 (forget that) She probably did have a good range of products, I never asked, never looked, but has a relatively large one for up here in the North, a private and public clinic. (surgery is paid for by the health care system but you must have a biopsy and be diagnosed for skin cancer and even its its precancerous you still have to pay for it, think like 300 bucks, lots of people try to have it covered serious reasons or not/cosmetic)   

Okay rambling again, but just wanted to lay out my history. When you receive radiation when young, age dependent and doseage, you are alot more susceptible to skin cancer later on in life. It is a lifetime problem (well other problems too because of chemo and rads) , keep out of the sun if you can help it but working alot outside get a hat and obviously sunscreen. I guess what I'm saying its a concern but not a big concern and just asking some knowledgeable people here if there's some cheap natural alternatives which smell good or no odour. Really I'm proponent of natural solutions or alternative use products like remember I was reading that there a crossover with foot fungus medicine by a Doctor in Japan and she discovered that it did disrupt the hedgehog pathway system in skin cancers but dont think it was ever followed up on.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 3, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Sorry I didnt explain it well enough. It was over 4-5 years ago I had multiple basal cell areas removed. The scars are not infected and healed normally (but one around my temple had to go back for as they didnt get all of it). If some still had not healed, I would have certainly gone back to remove the rest of the cancer cells they missed (you can tell something is wrong if a spot never heals, continually skabs over, still bleeds or oozes after normal healing period)
> 
> The one on the back of my neck did get infected after it got taken out but is now trouble free.
> 
> ...


Ok I got it. Feel sorry for this shit, unpleasant to live with, yet, not that bad. Good you recovered so well.

For the skin processes restoration you need vitamins, not in the form of cream - in the form of pills. What you can do for the restoration IF there are no sensitive and still badly damaged areas is peeling/scrubbing (gently plz) and intensive hydration. A lot of natural oils and butters give hydration, you just need to know if you have allergy. Mind that the calming effect is the best in camomile, aloe and tea tree. Olive is very good for regenerating. As well as you need collagen and hyaluronic acid, which you do have ones of your own, but how do you think - does your skin work enough after the disease and chemo despite a few years? Kinda needs a boost, some help, probably.

For sun protection you may want to check how much Piz Buin costs around your place or if anyone can grab it from duty-free. They have extreme protection products that include the protection during the snowy season. The proponent is a person who literally got health condition because of the sunburns. They kinda know a thing or two about it. They have introduced SPF as it is.

Myself, I would still go for a ready-made product rather than a natural ingredient. I would opt for products for tired, stressed and post-surgery skin. Might be something like Bergman  but fuck the prices. Scar retreat serum tho is perfrection. Maybe there is something more affordable from other brands that works like their Lazer Repair. Should be some options, including creams from drugstores. I use a few merely apothecary offered products to treat scars, burns, dehydration. Just mind that there are no steroids in them. They all cost meh, cheap.

BTW Rilastil have it explained nicely why high protection is needed all the time:  Not about the product, just about the description.

And mind not only your skin condition, but also its type, so that the texture is matching.

And please keep in mind we are not professional dermatologists there, it is just our experience from work and personal use.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Oct 3, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Ok I got it. Feel sorry for this shit, unpleasant to live with, yet, not that bad. Good you recovered so well.
> 
> For the skin processes restoration you need vitamins, not in the form of cream - in the form of pills. What you can do for the restoration IF there are no sensitive and still badly damaged areas is peeling/scrubbing (gently plz) and intensive hydration. A lot of natural oils and butters give hydration, you just need to know if you have allergy. Mind that the calming effect is the best in camomile, aloe and tea tree. Olive is very good for regenerating. As well as you need collagen and hyaluronic acid, which you do have ones of your own, but how do you think - does your skin work enough after the disease and chemo despite a few years? Kinda needs a boost, some help, probably.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for giving me all the advice and links.
( Um don't know what to say but just for those have experienced cancer or for that matter any serious trauma, I find there are alot of different perspectives with anger, depression..mine is like that with survivors guilt especially of young people I have past known and their parents, freezing up explaining and anxiety (said some before it on here and lost it a bit but glad now it got out). Personally I dont feel anger about it, or but do dislike dark sarc of some but recognize it is ones own way of dealing and it. Do like telling funny situations and maybe some sarc like parody lyric I didnt ask for sunshine (rads) but I got some for free (WW3), so its okay/okay lame lol)

But staying on topic,its alot to digest as i've never been concerned that much about my skin but that Piz Buin looks good. Got relatives in the States and Aunt southern Ontario who does border shopping so its all good.  I got a bit sensitive skin but no rashes or outbreaks, no allergies and haven't had pharmo meds, just some natural but have to eat better like you said. I do like some brussel sprouts and spinach lol. Of course Mom used to give us cod liver oil back then lol Again probably wont go for the dermal abbresives with the sensitivity. And do have regrets about taking better care of my skin, just ignorant, some burns as a kid swimming at camps, fishing and skiing back then. Yeah I think were due for alot of snow this winter and the sun is just as bad sometimes when shovelling out my driveway. I dont own a snowblower or a skidoo lol. 

So i have more reading to do with Bergman, Not really concerned though about how my all my scars look, just lack of melatonin in them and have to keep them protected. Still growing my hair long just for my neck I say to those who ask, gives me an excuse for a mess lol
And even though the disclaimer I appreciate everything and do think advice here and other sections is really useful to those in need or just want something informal. All depends on a what level of confidentiality you want and just kinda use your own judgement and respect/trust of individuals. Thanks very much


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

Dove soap. 

Nothing fancy, but it keeps my skin clear and moisturized. 

Wish I did this as a teenager.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2018)

I started using this "Hydra Energetic Anti-fatigue moisturizer" for a lil bit until I lost the bottle like I lose all things. Might get a new one, felt p fresh.

Otherwise just water with soap.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

I need to fucking shave and I also use lotion.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 15, 2018)

I use Nivea for Men, works better than Biotherm or Clinique.


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 6, 2018)

Get out the shower, use African Black soap, dab some witch hazel via a cotton pad on my face then mosturize with 100% pure African Shea butter

Best thing is this routine doesn't even cost me mre than 20 bucks


----------

